# Change A Letter (5 letters) v2



## Tina (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, I let this one go about twice as long as these kinds of threads should. Sorry 'bout that. 

The old thread is here[/url.

The last entry was:

Cheer- Reach


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2007)

Tina said:


> Wow, I let this one go about twice as long as these kinds of threads should. Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> The old thread is here[/url.
> 
> ...




Reach - Roach


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 15, 2007)

Roach - Coach


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2007)

Coach - Couch


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

Couch - Chuck


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 15, 2007)

chuck- cluck


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2007)

cluck>>>lucky


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2007)

lucky - Cluck


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 19, 2007)

Cluck - Click


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

Click - Flick


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

Flick - Clink


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2007)

clink - blink


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 21, 2007)

Clink - Links


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

links - skins


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2007)

skins - kings


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 21, 2007)

kings- sting


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 21, 2007)

sting - gnats


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

Gnats - Gaint


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 22, 2007)

Gaint - Train


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

Train - Grain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2007)

Grain - Giant


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2007)

Giant - Thing


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

Thing - Think


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 22, 2007)

think>>>>thine


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

Thine - Shine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

Shine - Hints


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

Hints - Stint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

Stint - Stilt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 23, 2007)

stilt>>>>>lists


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 24, 2007)

Lists - Tails


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tails- Snail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2007)

Snail - Stain


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 24, 2007)

stain>>>>>taint


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 25, 2007)

Taint - Paint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2007)

Paint - Plant


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 25, 2007)

Plant - Plate


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 25, 2007)

plate- later


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 25, 2007)

Later - Trail


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 25, 2007)

trail- tails


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 26, 2007)

Tails - Stall


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2007)

Stall - Slant


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 26, 2007)

slant- saint


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2007)

saint - tints


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2007)

tints - Taint


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2007)

taint>>>>>stain


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 26, 2007)

Stain - Satin


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 26, 2007)

Satin- Satan


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 27, 2007)

Satan - Atain


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 27, 2007)

atain- train


and I think the word you were going for was 'attain', but I'll let it slide


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 27, 2007)

Train - Brain


LOL - yeah thats what I get for multi-tasking too much while trying to come up with words that may not have been used already. I must have had a brain-fart or something. :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2007)

Brain - Brawn


----------



## diva77 (Oct 27, 2007)

Brawn - Brown


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 27, 2007)

Brown-Frown


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2007)

frown>>>>rowan


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 27, 2007)

Rowan - Crown


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2007)

crown>>>crowd


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 27, 2007)

crowd- drown


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 28, 2007)

Drown - Grown


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2007)

Grown - Groan


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2007)

groan- anglo


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

Anglo - Angel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2007)

Angel - Range


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2007)

range- gears


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

Gears - Raged


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 29, 2007)

raged>>>>greed


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2007)

greed- green


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

Green - Reign


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2007)

Reign - Grain


----------



## _msz.lyric (Oct 30, 2007)

Grain - Range


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 30, 2007)

Range - Prang


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 30, 2007)

prang- prong


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 31, 2007)

Prong - Wrong


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2007)

Wrong - Growl


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 31, 2007)

Growl - Lower


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 31, 2007)

Lower - Owlet


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 31, 2007)

Owlet - Tower


----------



## qwertyman173 (Oct 31, 2007)

tower - write


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 31, 2007)

write>>>white


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 1, 2007)

White - Threw


----------



## qwertyman173 (Nov 1, 2007)

threw - throw


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2007)

throw - wrath


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 1, 2007)

wrath- watch


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch - Chant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2007)

Chant - Haunt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 2, 2007)

Haunt - Taunt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 2, 2007)

taunt>>>>aunty


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 3, 2007)

Aunty - Jaunt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2007)

Jaunt - junta ( a Spanish and Portuguese word meaning committee )


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 3, 2007)

junta >>>>aunts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2007)

aunts - Stand


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 5, 2007)

Stand - Tends


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 5, 2007)

tends>>>>mends


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 5, 2007)

Mends - Bends


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2007)

Bends - Binds


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 5, 2007)

binds- snide


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2007)

snide - Spine


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

spine>>>>>pined


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 6, 2007)

Pined - Diner


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

diner>>>rider


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2007)

rider- cider


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 7, 2007)

Cider - Diced


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 7, 2007)

diced- chide


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2007)

chide - Child


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 7, 2007)

child- chill


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 8, 2007)

Chill - Hills


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2007)

Hills - Pills


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 8, 2007)

pills>>>>silly


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 8, 2007)

silly- sully


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2007)

sully - Yells


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 9, 2007)

yells- cells


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2007)

cells - Wells


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 10, 2007)

Wells - Bells


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2007)

Bells - Belts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 10, 2007)

belts>>>>stale


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 11, 2007)

stale- tails


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

tails - fails


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2007)

fails - Flips


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 11, 2007)

Flips - Flaps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2007)

Flaps - Splat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

splat - flats


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 11, 2007)

flats- slate


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 12, 2007)

Slate - Taste


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2007)

taste- haste


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2007)

haste - Shaft


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

shaft - staff


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 12, 2007)

staff>>>>flats


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2007)

flats- stall


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 13, 2007)

Stall - Shall


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 13, 2007)

shall- clash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2007)

clash - slash


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2007)

slash - slush


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 13, 2007)

Slush - Slosh


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 13, 2007)

slosh>>>>shoal


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 13, 2007)

shoal- shawl


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 14, 2007)

Shawl - Whale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2007)

Whale - Wheat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 14, 2007)

Wheat - Heart


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

heart - tears


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2007)

tears>>>> steam


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

steam - stamp


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 14, 2007)

stamp- tramp


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

tramp - ramps


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 14, 2007)

ramps- romps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2007)

romps - Rumps


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 16, 2007)

rumps- humps (My lovely lady lumps...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2007)

humps - bumps


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 16, 2007)

bumps - plums (that was a tough one for me)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 16, 2007)

Plums - Pulls


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2007)

Pulls - Spill


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 16, 2007)

Spill - Spilt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2007)

spilt - splat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 16, 2007)

Splat - Later


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2007)

I think this was a two-letter change...

later - tater


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2007)

tater- treat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

treat - great


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 17, 2007)

Great - Rages


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2007)

Rages - Grape


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2007)

grape- reaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

reaps - leaps


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 17, 2007)

leaps>>>>slate


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

slate- plate


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

plate - later


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2007)

later - trail


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

trail - rails


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

rails- snail


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

snail - mails


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

mails- males


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2007)

males - Wales ( as in Prince of )


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Wales - whale


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

whale- while


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

while - white


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

white- wheat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

wheat - heats


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

heats- sheet


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

sheet - sheer


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

sheer- seeth


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2007)

seeth - steep


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 20, 2007)

steep>>>>peers


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

peers- spare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

spare - sperm


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

sperm- germs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

germs - terms


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

terms - stems


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

stems- mists


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 21, 2007)

mists>>>>times


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

times- smile


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 21, 2007)

smile>>>tiles


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

tiles- style


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2007)

style - stale


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2007)

stale- tails



*Happy Thanksgivng, y'all!!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

tails - trail


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2007)

trail- train


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2007)

train - rainy


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 23, 2007)

rainy>>>>yarns


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2007)

yarns - barns


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 23, 2007)

barns- burns


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2007)

burns - burps


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2007)

burps - purrs


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 24, 2007)

purrs- pours


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

pours - pouts


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2007)

pouts- scout


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

scout - scoot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2007)

scoot - scoop


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 25, 2007)

scoop>>>>>copes


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

copes - coupé


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2007)

coupé- pouch


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 26, 2007)

Pouch - Punch


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

punch - lunch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2007)

lunch - lurch


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2007)

lurch- churn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 27, 2007)

churn - crush


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

crush - crash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 27, 2007)

crash - trash


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 27, 2007)

trash- haste


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 28, 2007)

Haste - Steam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2007)

Steam - Steak


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 28, 2007)

steak- stake


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2007)

stake - snake


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 28, 2007)

snake- snare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2007)

snare - rants


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 28, 2007)

rants>>>>santa ( well tiz almost xmas lol)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2007)

santa - stand


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 28, 2007)

stand- pants


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2007)

pants - spank


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 29, 2007)

Spank - Plank


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 29, 2007)

plank - lanky


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2007)

lanky - hanky


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 29, 2007)

hanky - shank


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 30, 2007)

Shank - Thank


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2007)

thank- think


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 30, 2007)

Think - Knits


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2007)

knits - knots


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2007)

knots - notes


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 30, 2007)

notes - snoot


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2007)

snoot - notes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 30, 2007)

notes>>>>toned


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2007)

toned - stone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

stone - noses


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 1, 2007)

Noses - Roses


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

roses - rises


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2007)

rises - siren


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

siren - snore


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2007)

snore - oreos


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 1, 2007)

oreos- ogres


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2007)

ogres = rages


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 1, 2007)

rages>>>>grass


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2007)

grass - sears


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

sears - scare


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

scare- scars


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 2, 2007)

Scars - Scart


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

scart- scant


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 2, 2007)

Scant - Pants


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2007)

pants - strap


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2007)

strap - strip :huh:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 2, 2007)

strip>>>>spurt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2007)

spurt - sport


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

sport- spout


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2007)

spout - toupe


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 3, 2007)

Toupe - Pouts


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

pouts - ports


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2007)

ports - traps


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2007)

traps- scrap


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

scrap - cramp


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2007)

cramp- scram


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 3, 2007)

scram - reams


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

reams - seams


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 3, 2007)

seams - seems


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

seems- seeds


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

seeds - needs


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

needs- deems


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 4, 2007)

Deems - Dense


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

dense - tense


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

tense- terse


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2007)

terse - spree


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

spree - spore


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

spore - sport


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

sport - snort


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

snort - runts


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

runts- rents


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

rents - stone


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

stone- store


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 5, 2007)

Store - Roast


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2007)

Roast - Stair


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

stair - stain


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

stain- paint


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 5, 2007)

Paint - Taint


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

taint - faint


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

faint- train


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

train - brain


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

brain- brand


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 6, 2007)

Brand - Randy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

randy - candy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2007)

candy - caned


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

caned - coned


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

coned- decor


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 6, 2007)

decor - raced


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

raced - laced


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

laced - dance


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

dance- naked 

:blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

naked - knead


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

knead- drank


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

drank = crank


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Crank - Creak


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

creak - break


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

break - beaks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 7, 2007)

beaks - rakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

rakes - brake


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Brake - Broke


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

broke- bloke


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Bloke - Bleak


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

bleak - baked


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

baked - baker


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

baker - bread


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

bread - reads


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

reads = dread


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

dread- dared


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

dared - ready


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

ready- yards


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

yards - tardy


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

tardy- artsy


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 7, 2007)

Artsy - Start


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

start- stars


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

Stars - Tarts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

tarts - stars


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

a loop, hm?

stars - rates


----------



## mango (Dec 8, 2007)

*rates - rated*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

Rated - Dates


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 8, 2007)

dates- crate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2007)

crate - grate


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

grate - tread


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

tread - dread


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

dread - dream


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 8, 2007)

dream>>>>drams


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

drams = drama


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

drama- madre


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

madre - padre


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

padre - reaps


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 9, 2007)

reaps - tears


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

tears - fears


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 9, 2007)

fears - raise


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

raise - erase


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2007)

erase - reads


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Reads - Beads


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

beads - beard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2007)

beard - cared


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

cared- crave


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

crave - raven


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Raven - Raved


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

raved - raced


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Raced - Cried


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

cried - fried


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

fried - fries

Sounds logical, huh? :huh:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 9, 2007)

fries>>>>sired


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

sired - siren :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

siren- irons


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 10, 2007)

irons - shorn


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Shorn - Horny

Sorry but I have a two-track mind that only goes in one direction :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2007)

Horny - Corny


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Corny - Corns


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 10, 2007)

Corns->Horns


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 10, 2007)

horns>>>>>snore


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

The Snoring Horns... great...


snore - swore


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

swore - sword


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

sword- works


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

works - words


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

words- dorks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

dorks - doors


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

doors- roads


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

roads - roast


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

roast- store


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

store - spore


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 10, 2007)

Spore - Press


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

press - dress


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

dress- reads


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Reads - Reeds


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 11, 2007)

reeds - reeks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Reeks - Rakes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 11, 2007)

rakes - sears


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

sears - spear


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

Spear - Space, the Final Frontier.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Space - Caper


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

caper- paces


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

Paces - Scope


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

scope - scoop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2007)

scoop - pools


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Pools - Polls


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2007)

Polls - Spill


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

spill- split


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

Split - Tulip


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

tulip-pilot


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 12, 2007)

Pilot - Pivot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2007)

Pivot - Point


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

point - joint


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

joint- joins


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 12, 2007)

Joins - Noise


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2007)

Noise - Poise


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

poise- poses


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Poses - Roses


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

roses- loses


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Loses - Souls


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 13, 2007)

souls - slush


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Slush - Blush


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

blush- plush


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Plush - Lumps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2007)

Lumps - Plump


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Plump - Plums


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 13, 2007)

Plums - Slums


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 13, 2007)

slums - sluts 

:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

sluts - stuns


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Stuns - Stunt


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2007)

stunt- stint


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Stint - Thins


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

thins - shins


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 14, 2007)

Shins - Snips


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2007)

Snips - Spine


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Spine - Shine


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

shine - niche

N


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2007)

niche- chins


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

chins - hints


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Hints - Stink


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

stink - pinks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Pinks - Picks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2007)

Picks - Licks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

licks - kicks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Kicks - Stick


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 15, 2007)

stick>>>>sicky


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2007)

sicky - Hicky


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

hicky - Vicky


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

Vicky - Vicks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

vicks - Nicks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2007)

nicks - skins


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2007)

shins - shins


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 17, 2007)

Shins - Shine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2007)

Shine - Hints


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 17, 2007)

Hints - Mints


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2007)

Mints - Minus


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2007)

minus - sinus


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

sinus- linus


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2007)

linus - links


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

links- clink


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2007)

clink - knick


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

knick- kinky


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2007)

kinky - kinks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 18, 2007)

Kinks - Sinks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2007)

Sinks - Knits


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

knits - knots


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 18, 2007)

knots>>>>stone


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

stone- atone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

atone - toned


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 19, 2007)

Toned - Tuned


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2007)

Tuned - Dents


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 19, 2007)

dents- stand


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2007)

stand - danes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2007)

danes - Snare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 19, 2007)

snare - rains


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 19, 2007)

Rains - Raise


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 19, 2007)

raise - rices


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

rices - dices


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 20, 2007)

Dices - Diced


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 20, 2007)

dices - vices


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2007)

vices - voice


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 21, 2007)

voice>>>>coves


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2007)

coves - cover


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 22, 2007)

Cover - Coven


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2007)

Coven - novel


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 22, 2007)

Novel - Lover


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 22, 2007)

lover - loved


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 23, 2007)

Loved - Drove


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

drove - rover


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

rover - Overy


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

overy - avery


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

avery - Avert


----------



## Jester (Dec 23, 2007)

avert - after


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 23, 2007)

after- craft


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

craft - draft


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 24, 2007)

draft - tread


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 24, 2007)

tread>>>>>dream


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 24, 2007)

dream- dread


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 24, 2007)

dread - bread


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 24, 2007)

bread- beads


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 24, 2007)

beads - beast


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 24, 2007)

beast- tease


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

tease - lease


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 25, 2007)

lease- cease


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 25, 2007)

Cease - Eased


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

eased - erase


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2007)

erase - sears


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 25, 2007)

Sears - Share


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

share . heard


----------



## Nas80 (Dec 25, 2007)

heard - dream


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 26, 2007)

Dream - Reams


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

reams - cream


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 26, 2007)

Cream - Mercy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2007)

Mercy - Creme


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 26, 2007)

creme - creed


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 26, 2007)

creed- cried


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

cried - crime


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2007)

crime- crimp


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

crimp - prime


----------



## Jester (Dec 27, 2007)

prime - ripen


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 27, 2007)

Ripen - Viper


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

viper - piper


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2007)

piper- perps


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

perps - spree

 (Would be interesting to know what "perps" means...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2007)

spree - Preps


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

preps - props


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 27, 2007)

props - poops


----------



## Jester (Dec 28, 2007)

poops - spoon


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

spoon - swoon


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 28, 2007)

swoon - snows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 28, 2007)

snows - Knows


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 28, 2007)

knows - known


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2007)

known - Woken


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 29, 2007)

Woken - Token


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2007)

Token - Kotex


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 30, 2007)

kotex - detox


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Detox - Depot


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

depot - potter


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 30, 2007)

depot - poets 

psssssssssst timberwolf depot - potter (that has 6 letters not 5)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

oopsy... :blush:

poets - stoop

*counts the letters twice* K, now it's right...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Stoop - Stops


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 30, 2007)

stops- slops


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2007)

slops - Slope


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

slope - Lopez


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Lopez - Elope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

Elope - Poles


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 31, 2007)

poles - pokes


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Pokes - Poker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

Poker - Porky


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

porky - dorky


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Dorky - Rocky


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

rocky - rocks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Rocks - Shack


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2007)

shack- stack


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 31, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> shack- stack



stack - tacky


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2007)

tacky- cakey


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 1, 2008)

Cakey - Cakes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2008)

Cakes - Skate


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

skate- state


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

state - tales


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

tales- salty


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 1, 2008)

salty - blast


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

blast- beast


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

beast - boast


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

boast - stabs


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

stabs - busts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 1, 2008)

busts - busty


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

busty- lusty


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 1, 2008)

lusty - sluts


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

haha...


sluts- lists


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

lists - stilt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 2, 2008)

Stilt - Lilts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

lilts - lifts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

lifts - gifts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2008)

gifts - Twigs


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 2, 2008)

Twigs - Swing


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

swing - sting


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

sting- tinge


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

tinge - thing


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

thing- hinge


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

hinge - singe


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

singe- sting


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

sting - night


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

night - right


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

Right - Tight


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

tight - fight


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 3, 2008)

fight - sight


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

Sight - Light


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

light - Licht (the same in german)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2008)

Licht - Child


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 3, 2008)

child - chill


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

chill - hills


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 4, 2008)

hills - still


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 4, 2008)

Still - Stall


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2008)

Stall - Slant


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 4, 2008)

slant - nails


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 4, 2008)

Nails - Tails


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

tails - fails


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 4, 2008)

Fails - Wails


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

wails - mails


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 5, 2008)

mails - males


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Males - Sales


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

sales- stale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

stale - steel


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

steel- peels


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

peels - spell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2008)

spell - Polls


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Polls - Spoil


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

spoil- toils


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Toils - Still


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

still- stilt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 5, 2008)

stilt>>>>tiles


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 5, 2008)

tiles - stein


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

stein- tense


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 6, 2008)

tense - tents


----------



## Jester (Jan 6, 2008)

tents - stunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

stunt - taunt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Taunt - Haunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

haunt - hunts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Hunts - Tunes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2008)

tunes - tones


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2008)

tones - Store


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

store- tires


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2008)

tires - Strip


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Strip - Strap


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2008)

strap - trips


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 6, 2008)

trips - spurt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2008)

spurt - turds


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

turds- darts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2008)

darts - farts


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

farts- start


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

Start - Tarty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2008)

tarty - party


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 7, 2008)

party>>>ratty


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

Ratty - Batty


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

batty- betty


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

Betty - Butty


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2008)

Butty - Butte


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 7, 2008)

butte>>>tubes


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

tubes- busty


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 8, 2008)

Busty - Lusty


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 8, 2008)

lusty- dusty


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 8, 2008)

Dusty - Studs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2008)

Studs - Turds


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 8, 2008)

turds - study


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 8, 2008)

study- studs


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 8, 2008)

studs - rusts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 9, 2008)

Rusts - Busts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2008)

Busts - Buses


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2008)

buses...bases


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 9, 2008)

bases - bashs


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 9, 2008)

bashs- ashes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 9, 2008)

ashes - heads


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 9, 2008)

heads- beads


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 9, 2008)

beads - bread


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 9, 2008)

bread- brand


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 10, 2008)

Brand - Randy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 10, 2008)

randy - candy


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 10, 2008)

Candy - Caned


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2008)

Caned - Lance


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

lance - dance


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 10, 2008)

dance>>>>>canes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

canes - crane


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Crane - Crone


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

crone - crown


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 11, 2008)

crown - frown


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Frown - Brown


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 11, 2008)

brown - brawn


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

brawn - brain

(I somehow end up with strange combos, today...)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 11, 2008)

brain>>>>drain


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Drain - Train


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2008)

train- rainy


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Rainy - Yearn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2008)

Yearn - Meany


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 12, 2008)

meany - means


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2008)

means - seams


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 12, 2008)

seams- masts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 12, 2008)

masts>>>>steam


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

steam- tamed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

tamed - dames :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 13, 2008)

Dames - Dimes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

dimes - limes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

limes - limbs

alhtough i wanted to say limes - slime..but wouldn't be changing a letter


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

limbs- slime


Just for you.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 13, 2008)

Limbs - Climb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2008)

Climb - Limbo


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

limbo- bimbo


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 13, 2008)

Bimbo - Bombs


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

bombs- tombs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 13, 2008)

tombs>>>>boost


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

boost - boast


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

boast - toast


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

toast- stout


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

stout - pouts


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

pouts- pours


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 13, 2008)

pours - soups


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

soups- spout


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

spout - toupe


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

nice one


toupe- coupe


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

coupe - pouch


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

pouch- couch


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

couch - conch


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

conch- notch


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

notch - nacho


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

nacho - nacht (german for night)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 14, 2008)

Nacht - Chain


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

chain - chair


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

chair - Reach


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 14, 2008)

reach>>>>cheer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

cheer - erect


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

erect - retch


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 14, 2008)

interesting transition... lol


retch- fetch


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

fetch - cheat


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 14, 2008)

cheat- heats


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

heats - hated


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

hated - dated


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 15, 2008)

Dated - Mated


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

mated - rated


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 15, 2008)

rated - deter


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

deter - dater


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2008)

dater - Water


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

water- eater


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 15, 2008)

eater>>>steer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

steer - steel


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

steel- steal


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 16, 2008)

steal - steam


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Steam - Mates


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

mates - stems


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Stems - Melts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

melts - pelts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Pelts - Least


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2008)

Least - Fleas


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 17, 2008)

Fleas - Lease


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2008)

Lease - Sleek


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

sleek- leaks


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2008)

leaks - snake


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

snake- cakes :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

cakes - bakes


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

bakes- stake


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

stake - tease


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

tease- cease


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

cease - scare


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Scare - Cared


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

cared - cards


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Cards - Carts


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

carts - start


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

start - parts


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 18, 2008)

parts- tarps


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

tarps - spare


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Spare - Pores


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2008)

Pores - Hopes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

hopes - pesto


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 18, 2008)

pesto>>>stops


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

stops - posse


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 19, 2008)

posse- posed


Yay! This is my 1000th post


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2008)

posed - Doped


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2008)

doped - duped

are they meaning the same thing kinda sorta lolol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

duped - duked


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 19, 2008)

duked>>>>>dudes


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 19, 2008)

dudes- dunes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

dunes - tunes


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

tunes- nests


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

nests - tests


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

tests- steps


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 20, 2008)

steps - tapes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2008)

tapes - Pants


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

pants - antsy


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

antsy- slant


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 20, 2008)

Slant - Stain


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

stain- stand


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2008)

stand - Nasty


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

nasty- tasty :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

nasty-tasty...? well... :huh:

tasty - pasty


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 21, 2008)

pasty - yeast


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

yeast- feast


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 22, 2008)

Feast - Fares


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 22, 2008)

fares - fates


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

fates - dates


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 22, 2008)

dates>>>>stand


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2008)

stand - Stead


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

stead - toads


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 23, 2008)

toads - Darts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 23, 2008)

darts>>>shard


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2008)

shard - Hardy


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

hardy- yards


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

yards - shard


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

shard- heard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2008)

heard - Beard


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

beard- braid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2008)

braid - Brand


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

brand- bands


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 24, 2008)

bands>>>>sandy


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

sandy - sands


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 24, 2008)

sands--> wands


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

wands - drawn


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 24, 2008)

drawn --> draws


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

draws- straw


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

straw - strap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2008)

strap - Rafts


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

rafts --> craft


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

craft- track


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 25, 2008)

track - crate


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

crate-->cream


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

cream - dream


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

dream--dread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2008)

dread - Cread


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

cread-ready


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

ready - reads


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

reads--bares


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2008)

bares - Barns


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

barns--warns


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

warns - warms


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2008)

warms - Worms


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

worms- roams


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

roams--smear


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

smear- areas


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 27, 2008)

areas>>>>stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

stare - cares


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

cares--cures


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 27, 2008)

cures-->curve


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 27, 2008)

curve - curse


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

curse--purse


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

purse - nurse


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

nurse--norse


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

norse- snort


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 27, 2008)

snort-->front


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

front - back... :huh: oh, er, wrong thread... :doh:

front - fonts


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 27, 2008)

fonts-->stone


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

stone - toned


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

toned- notes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

notes - snort


----------



## SummerG (Jan 28, 2008)

snort - north


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

north- horns


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

horns---thorn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2008)

thorn - Other


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

other---ether


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> other---ether



It is spelled EITHER...... so that won't work because that is six letters.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

No I actually meant the word ether like the chemical they use to knock someone out with for surgery in the old days, but thats ok I'll pick another word.

other----hater


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

hater- rated


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

rated--sated


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

sated - seats


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

seats--teams


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

teams- stems


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

stems - terms


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 29, 2008)

terms - mates


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

mates- makes


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

Makes - Lakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

lakes - fakes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2008)

fakes - Snake


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> No I actually meant the word ether like the chemical they use to knock someone out with for surgery in the old days, but thats ok I'll pick another word.
> 
> other----hater



Oops, I stand corrected...... sorry....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

snake - naked


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

naked- caked


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 29, 2008)

caked--baked:eat2:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

baked- brake


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 30, 2008)

Brake - stake


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2008)

stake - Steam


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

steam - stems


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

stems- messy


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

stems--steps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

messy - missy

steps - stops


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa- now we're starting two?? LOL- screw that. Waaay too confusing.

missy- kissy


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

OOPS sorry about that, all that confusion of extra words was my fault:doh:
kissy--sissy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2008)

sissy - sassy


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

sassy--lassy I hope thats a word


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

I vote to accept "lassy" on account of it being a variation of "lass," a young unmarried woman.

lassy - salty


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

salty--malty


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

malty - Tally


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

tally-rally


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

rally - Dally


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

Dally--Daily


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2008)

daily- laddy (since sugar and spice used lassy  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2008)

laddy - lardy


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2008)

lardy- tardy


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

Tardy - Hardy


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

Hardy - handy


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 1, 2008)

handy- randy  lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2008)

randy - Candy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 1, 2008)

candy - dance


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2008)

dance - Lance


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

Lance--Plane


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 1, 2008)

plane - plant


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

plant--paint


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 2, 2008)

paint - faint


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

faint - stain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2008)

stain - Spain


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2008)

Spain--Snaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

snaps - Snape


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2008)

Snape==Snipe


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

snipe - snips


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 2, 2008)

snips - snits


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 2, 2008)

snits - knits


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

knits - knots


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2008)

Knots--Knows


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 2, 2008)

knows - knobs


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

knobs - snobs


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 3, 2008)

snobs - blobs


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

blobs - blogs


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 3, 2008)

blogs - blots


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

blots - slots


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 3, 2008)

slots - slows


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

slows--slaws:eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 3, 2008)

slaws - slash


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

slash--flash


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

flash - clash


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

clash - slack


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

slack--slick


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2008)

slick - Slice


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Slice--Slide


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 3, 2008)

slide>>>>lined


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Lined--Dined:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

dined - fined


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

fined- finds


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

finds - dines


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

dines--dunes


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

dunes- dunce


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

dunce--dance


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

dance- candy :eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 3, 2008)

candy - dandy


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Candy is dandy but liquor is quicker. LOL

Dandy- caddy


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

caddy daddy


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

daddy- paddy


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

paddy - yadda


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

yadda- laddy


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

laddy - daily


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 4, 2008)

daily - plaid


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Plaid - Dials


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

dials - divas


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Divas - Saved


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

saved- vespa


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

vespa--paste


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Paste - Pasta


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

pasta - rasta


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

rasta--taser


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Taser - Laser


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

Laser--Loser


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

loser- solar


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Solar - Roads


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

roads- roast


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

roast--boast


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 4, 2008)

Boast - Taboo


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

taboo - boats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 4, 2008)

boats - Toads


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

toads- dotes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 4, 2008)

dotes - Stone


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

stone- toned


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Taboo - Boost


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 4, 2008)

Toned - Tuned


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

tuned- muted


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

muted==mated


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

mated - dated


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

Dated--Sated


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

sated - tease

damn i wanted to get to put *SATAN*


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

hahahaha

tease- steer


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

steer - stare


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

stare- dares


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

dares - dates


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

dates - Dante


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Dante - Tamed


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

tamed - named


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Named - Dames


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 5, 2008)

dames - mates


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Mates - Stems


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2008)

Stems - Nests


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Nests--Rests


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Rests - Rents


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Rents--Rants


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Rants - Pants


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

pants - antsy


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Antsy--Nutsy


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

Nutsy - Tunes


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Tunes--Stunt


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2008)

stunt- shunt


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 5, 2008)

Shunt - Thins (Wheat thins, of course)


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2008)

thins- think


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 6, 2008)

think - knits


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

knits - kites


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

kites- bites


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

bites - bytes


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 6, 2008)

bytes - style


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

style - stylo (French for fountain pen)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

Stylo--Stool


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Stool - Lotus


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

Lotus==Tools


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

tools- loops


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

loops - spoof


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Spoof - Spool


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

spool - spoon


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Spoon - Pools


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Pools--Slope


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

slope - Lopez


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lopez- Perez? J/K


Lopez- poles


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Poles--Moles


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Moles - Soles


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

soles - soler


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

soler - oreos


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Oreos---Store to buy more oreos:eat2::eat2:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

store- stoke


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

stoke - stake


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Stake - Taken


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

taken - baken


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Baken - Waken


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Waken---Taken


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

taken - token


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2008)

token - Knots


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Knots - Tanks


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Tanks--Talks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Talks - Stall


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

stall - tally


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

tally==salty


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

salty - malty


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

malty--malts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

malts - marts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Marts - Farts


Sorry but could not resist that one.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Farts---Tarts

Sounds like a disgusting new candy


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Farts---Tarts
> 
> Sounds like a disgusting new candy



Ah yeah but Im willing to try anything once!!! 

Tarts - Stars


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Stars---Spars


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

spars - spear


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

spear---shear


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

shear- areas


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 8, 2008)

areas - scare


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

scare- trace


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Trace--Brace


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

brace - races


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Races - Crash


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

crash - crush :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Crush - Brush


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 9, 2008)

brush - bushy


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Bushy - Shrub


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

shrub - grubs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2008)

grubs - Rubys


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Rubys - Curbs


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Curbs-Carbs My favorites:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

carbs - Barbs


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Barbs--Blabs


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Blabs - Slabs


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Slabs--Flabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

flabs - flaps


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

flaps--flags


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

flags - glass


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Glass - Slugs


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

slugs - glugs


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

glugs--plugs:huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

Plugs - Pulse


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

pulse - purse


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

Purse - Spare


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

spare - plates


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

plates--places


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2008)

places - Planes


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Planes==Planet


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 10, 2008)

we got derailed here from 5-->6 letters

i wont mention any names heheehe  Timberwolf  spare - plates

but I am going backwards spare - stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

oopsy... :blush: shoulda been plate... :doh:

stare - stars


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Stars--Start


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 11, 2008)

start- trash


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Trash - Harsh


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

harsh - shard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2008)

shard - Darts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Darts - Tread


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

tread - mill... er, no. :doh:

tread - dread


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

Dread--Bread


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

bread - bears :blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Bears - Beers :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

beers  deers


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Deers - Leers Aww Timberwolf, Do you not like Beer???


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

Leers---Peers


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

peers - steer

no alcoholic beverages for me, please...


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

steer---sneer


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Sneer - Reeds Ok Timberwolf, would you prefer a bottle of chilled sparkling fruit flavoured water instead???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

reeds - reads

Oh, thanks... though I have to be careful with this sparkling stuff... but one glass wouldn't be a prob...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Reads - Beads


Timberwolf,Your very welcome sweetie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2008)

Beads - Dates


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

dates - mates


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 12, 2008)

mates-rates

oh im creative


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Rates - State


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 12, 2008)

state - seats


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

seats - sears


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 12, 2008)

sears---gears


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 12, 2008)

gears - grass


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

grass - gross


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Gross - Sours


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

sours - pours


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Pours - Yours


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 13, 2008)

yours - sours


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2008)

sours - Pours


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

nice circle... 

pours - hours


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Hours - Tours


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 13, 2008)

tours - trust


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

trust--crust


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

crust - rusty


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 13, 2008)

stout - south


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

stout--trout


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

okay... the stout trout goes south... :huh:

er... forgot what I wanted... :doh:

go along... nothing to see here...


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha Ha yeah what just happened there? :huh:
Oh well lets go forward with your word
South---mouth:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

mouth - thumb


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

thumb---thump


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 13, 2008)

thump - humph


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Humph - Humps


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

Humps--Bumps


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 13, 2008)

bumps - burps


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 13, 2008)

burps - slurp


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

slurp - pulse :blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Pulse - Purse


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

purse - nurse


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2008)

nurse - serum


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Serum - Smurf


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2008)

smurf - farms

although i was trying to get to sperm from here? go figure:doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Farms - Marks

Why are you trying to get to smurf sperm??? And what were you planning to do with it???


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

marks - smart


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

smart - parts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Parts - Spare


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

spare - spray


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

spray - Stray


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

stray - yards


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Yards - Darts


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

darts - stare


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

stare--store


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

store - Roast


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

roast - boast


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

boast - baste


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

baste - haste


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

Baste---Haste


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

haste - shear


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

shear - hairs


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

Hairs--share


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2008)

share - erase


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 14, 2008)

erase- eases


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

eases - cease


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

cease - Cause


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

cause - cases


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

cases - casts


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2008)

casts - asset


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 15, 2008)

asset- taste


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2008)

taste - testy


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 15, 2008)

testy- zesty


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

zesty - nesty


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Nesty - Nasty


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2008)

nasty - stand


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

stand - dates


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2008)

dates - deals


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

deals - slate


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2008)

slate - elate


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Elate - Later


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

later - steal


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2008)

steal - steam


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

steam - meets


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Meets - Sweet


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

sweet - tweet


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 15, 2008)

tweet--teeth


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

teeth - theme


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Theme - Meets


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 16, 2008)

meets - seems


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 16, 2008)

Seems - Muses


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

muses - fuses


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2008)

fuses - Fumes


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

Fumes--Mules


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

mules - moles


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

Moles---Males


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

males - pales


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Pales - Bales


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

bales - tales


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Tales - Salts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2008)

Salts - Malts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

malts - halts


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Halts--Hilts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 17, 2008)

hilts - halts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

halts - hilts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Hilts - Hills (I so love that show "The Hills)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Hilts - Hills (I so love that show "The Hills)



Me Too 
Hills---Halls


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

halls - calls


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Calls---Falls


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 17, 2008)

falls - balls


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

balls---small:huh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 17, 2008)

small - lambs


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

lambs *twist* lamps


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Lamps - Limps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 18, 2008)

Limps - Wimps


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

wimps - pimps


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Pimps--Pumps


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

pumps - lumps


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Lumps--Jumps


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Jumps - Pumas


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Pumas==Swamp


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

swamp- vamps


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

Ack, a tough one, when you try to avoid using recent words... LoL

Vamps - Spasm


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nicely done 


spasm- smash


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

Smash - Masts


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

masts- stems


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Stems - Steam


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

steam - smear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Smear - Maker


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

maker - marks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Marks - Spark


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 19, 2008)

Spark - Spork _ (plastic eating utensil)_


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Spark - Spork _ (plastic eating utensil)_


 Respect to the spork :bow:

Spork - Crops


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

crops - craps


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Craps - Space


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 19, 2008)

Space - Packs


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 19, 2008)

packs - speck


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

speck - Spock


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Spock---Shock


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 19, 2008)

shock - socks


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Socks--Rocks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 19, 2008)

rocks - score


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 19, 2008)

score- scour


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 19, 2008)

scour - cross


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2008)

Cross - Crops


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Crops--Craps


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 19, 2008)

craps - spark


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

spark - spank


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

spank - skank (the reggae style, if you please. lol)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Shank - Ranks


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

ranks - banks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Banks - Tanks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 20, 2008)

tanks - tasks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Tasks - Tusks


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

tusks - dusks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Dusks - Desks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 20, 2008)

desks - seeds


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

seeds - weeds


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 20, 2008)

weeds = deeds


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 20, 2008)

Deeds---speed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2008)

speed - Spade


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

spade - drape


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 20, 2008)

Drape--Ready


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

ready - tread


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 20, 2008)

Tread--Dates


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

dates - staid


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

staid - stain


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

stain- train


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

train - trial


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 20, 2008)

Trial--Alert


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

alert - altar


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

altar- alter


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

alter - stale


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

stale- stall


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 20, 2008)

Stall - Allot


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

allot- tolls


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 20, 2008)

Tolls - Troll


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

troll - rolls


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 21, 2008)

rolls - loser


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

loser - Leser (german for "reader")


----------



## moore2me (Feb 21, 2008)

Leser - Laser


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Laser - Taser


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Taser - Phaser... er, no. :doh:

taser - taste


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2008)

taste - Steal


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 21, 2008)

steal - steel


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 21, 2008)

steel~~~stole


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Stole - Store


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Store--Shore


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

shore - swore


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

For subscribers, here is the new thread: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37040


----------

